# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Δορυφορικη λήψη

## lefteris251

Καλησπερα στην παρέα, θέλω να ρωτήσω εχω ενα πιατο 80αρι της nova με ενα lnb και θέλω να ρωτήσω μπορώ με αυτο τον εξοπλισμό να πιάσω ελευθερα κανάλια; χρειάζεται να πάρω κάτι ακόμα;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Χρειάζεσαι  και  δορυφορικό  δέκτη  εκτός  εαν  η  τηλεόραση  σου  έχει  ενσωματωμένο  θα  το  διαπιστώσεις  αν  έχει  υποδοχή  SAT IN  τα  κανάλια  που  θα  μπορείς  να  δείς  είναι  εδώ.

https://www.lyngsat.com/Hotbird-13B-13C-13E.html

----------


## lefteris251

Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε μου με έσωσες απο περιτά εξοδα....με 80αρι πιατο νοβα οπως τα ειχαν ρυθμίσει αυτοι κ με ενσωματομενο δεκτη (ευτυχως εχω καινουρια tv) έπιασα παρα πολλα κανάλια. Να είσαι καλα. Τ ξανα λέω με έσωσες.

----------

